# My New Tow Vehicle



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

In response to all the Tundra-haters out there I am now pulling my trailer with a different vehicle. She is capable of pulling up to 175,000 pounds easily. She sure isn't much on comfort but she can easily pull a fully combat loaded and fueled AC-130 Gunship, she should be able to handle my little ol' 28BHS without any strain. I have no idea what the fuel mileage is since she runs of Compressed Natural Gas.

Reverie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice!

Comes complete with A/C








Another great feature is no blind spots, well except for right behind you


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> In response to all the Tundra-haters out there I am now pulling my trailer with a different vehicle. She is capable of pulling up to 175,000 pounds easily. She sure isn't much on comfort but she can easily pull a fully combat loaded and fueled AC-130 Gunship, she should be able to handle my little ol' 28BHS without any strain. I have no idea what the fuel mileage is since she runs of Compressed Natural Gas.
> 
> Reverie


I dunno man, the wheelbase looks a little short to me.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't see where the Prodigy is mounted.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OOOO I don't know about those tow mirrors







just a lil small don't you think?

Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

With that wheelbase you are going to need a Hensley....

But with the front hitch, it would be easy to push the Outback into a site!!!!

Gary


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Where does DW ride?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I see you have a seat for the DW,so you are set







Wonder what rear end gear set it has?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Sweet







What WD hitch are you running on that thing?


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

I read 175,000 lbs and thought it was a typo, I know Toyota is trying to beef up their trucks but that is rediculous!!!! Then I saw the picture!!!! Nice!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!! that is something just hope it doesn't rain while towing it









Don


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Reverie said:


> In response to all the Tundra-haters out there I am now pulling my trailer with a different vehicle. She is capable of pulling up to 175,000 pounds easily. She sure isn't much on comfort but she can easily pull a fully combat loaded and fueled AC-130 Gunship, she should be able to handle my little ol' 28BHS without any strain. I have no idea what the fuel mileage is since she runs of Compressed Natural Gas.
> 
> Reverie


Huge step up from a Toyota!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A convertable tow vehicle







Neat


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Swany said:


> Huge step up from a Toyota!





> A convertable tow vehicle Neat


Reverie, I think that you are "pullin our leg"!?! I won't believe you made the change until I see your new signature !









Does anyone know if the manufacturer of the vehicle is slated for this years Nascar truck series?


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I thought you had ordered a new 2007 CrewMax Tundra with the 5.7!!

Will


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just wondering, Reverie?? What's her top speed on the interstate??







Looking cool, there, though!!








Darlene


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Now thats a Tow Truck


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Seeing this going down the road would give the beverly hill billies a new meaning... lol

Carey


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

happycamper said:


> Huge step up from a Toyota!





> A convertable tow vehicle Neat


Reverie, I think that you are "pullin our leg"!?! I won't believe you made the change until I see your new signature !









Does anyone know if the manufacturer of the vehicle is slated for this years Nascar truck series?








[/quote]

They are doing wind tunnel testing right now....they might be ready for next year!!!!

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Swany said:


> In response to all the Tundra-haters out there I am now pulling my trailer with a different vehicle. She is capable of pulling up to 175,000 pounds easily. She sure isn't much on comfort but she can easily pull a fully combat loaded and fueled AC-130 Gunship, she should be able to handle my little ol' 28BHS without any strain. I have no idea what the fuel mileage is since she runs of Compressed Natural Gas.
> 
> Reverie


Huge step up from a Toyota!
[/quote]

LOL

Great pic









Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

May we assume that you have installed the Prodigy? Sure hope so.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, with that set-up, you could get a job working in any number of RV parks and resorts offering valet parking!

Mark


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

a little breezy on the highway!


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

[/quote]

You look like the Outback repo man on that monster. LOL


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Top speed might be a killer.

Jeff


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> I thought you had ordered a new 2007 CrewMax Tundra with the 5.7!!
> 
> Will


 THAT IS the 2007 CrewMax Tundra with the 5.7. In an effort to meet the desires of thier customers, Toyota has had to do some "trimming" for cost reasons.

I think we should enlist the services of PDX Industries to come up with the ultimate, cost effective, customer satisfying Tow Vehicle capable of handling any and all of our towing needs! Look what he did for us off road 31RQS owners!









The highly succesfull Keystone Outback 31RQS(TRX) Tracked Sydney. Awesome.. Just Awesome.


----------

